# shower tray Arto GL



## Schnitzel (Sep 17, 2009)

We recently bought our ARTO and are really pleased with it but unfortunately, the shower tray split. Has anybody had this same problem and if so any suggestions on how to fix it? Also, does anybody know who the UK dealer is (if any)?


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Schnitzel,

I have one, and my shower tray split, so I asked for one at the factory last year and they gave it to me FOC. They wont cover it under warranty but were happy to give me the tray for me to fit myself.

UK dealer is Travelworld RV in Telford. They are having an open weekend in October.

Polch factory open weekend is around 8th of November.

The dates are on the Niesmann Bischoff UK club website at www.nandb.biz - follow links to the forum.

HTH
David


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Not sure how old your Arto is, mine is 2007 and yes I had the same problem, crack appeared in the drainage channel, after a long and drawn out battle with both travelworld (who were very helpful, it was the factory that would not budge) with me claiming it was warranty as nothing had been dropped etc the factory sent me a shower tray FOC and I agreed to pay labour cost although i replaced it myself in the end.
There are various resins available comercially that will do a repair but I guess the only way to be sure it doesn't lean and is done properly is to replace it.


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi Kazzzy,

How big a job was it to replace, what else did you have to remove in order to get the tray out?

Ours has signs of stress cracks and I would like to remove it to repair and make sure that it is not leaking, but I'm put off by the fact that it looks like I've got to completely strip the bathroom to get at it.

Val


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have had two cracked shower trays although not in N&B vans. I guess all the trays are made to be as light and consequently as thin as possible. In both cases I managed a repair using Sikaflex till I could replace the trays. I found the trays had little or no support underneath and seemed to flex too much. I added support to prevent further problems, suggest you do the same. In both cases once with Autotrail and once with Frankia my new trays came under warranty. I have noticed on here that these failures are quite common, possibly the bases all come from one or two suppliers regardless of the make of van, Alan.


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*shower tray repair*

HI
if you go for a repair could try these guys

http://www.plastic-shower-specialists.com/

paul


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

val33 said:


> How big a job was it to replace, what else did you have to remove in order to get the tray out?


I replaced ours last year because of a crack, seems they're prone to cracking. :roll:

It's true that a fair bit of dismantling needs to be done to get at the tray but to be fair everything came out quite easily - except the shower tray. :evil: 
The tray was stuck in with a huge amount of sikaflex type sealant on the base and had to be chipped out in minute pieces with a chisel, not an easy task. You will also need to trim the new one to size around the door which may put you off a tad. All in all though not a technically challenging job - just hard work, well within a good DIY persons capabilities.

I got the new tray from Hymer UK, delivery about 6 weeks, price around £200 I seen to recall.


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Its not an easy job but I used to be a mechanic and therefore with a bit of time it is within the possibility of a competent persons ability.
Most of the bathroom does have to come out but take your time and watch what you are doing, yes it was stuck down which was a bit of a challenge to say the least.
There are repair methods out there, I used one as a temp repair while I waited for the shower tray to turn up and all the arguments over who was paying, it definately seems like a common problem not just with N&B


----------

